# Already settled in.



## Primo (Oct 1, 2016)

I have been fairly lucky when it comes to hosting new snake pets. I think I do a decent job with getting them settled in but am certainly not an expert or even close to one. There is certainly something to preparing and having some knowledge and experience but I think the snakes I've purchased have been of good temperament.

I don't think I'll regret purchasing this guy unless he ends up beyond what his SD and Dwarf percentages lean toward.

There was strong consideration in the direction of a scrubby, but I have not seen enough captive bred stock with long track records of predictable behavior. If I was certain of that, I think an 10-11 foot scrub would have been my top choice.


This little fella has been the fastest settling snake of the 4 I have here.


If I felt he was stressed or saw obvious signs of distress I'd leave him be. He's already eaten and has not taken a swipe at me since the first day.


Wallace is going to fit in well here once he can join the rest of the crew.









Here is some of the distal coloring and patterning he has toward the tail.






He has taken to the "acclimation branch" very well. These shots tend to end up out of focus however I love how agile these guys are when it comes to climbing. He is the strongest gripping snake I've had at such a young age.








I caught him in his cage zipping around in the fake plants.






Finally a decent photo showing the scale plates on the head. This is the only snake I own that has such a reduced or basically plain head pattern.


----------



## Snapped (Oct 1, 2016)

Very pretty (well, handsome) youngster, what is he?


----------



## Primo (Oct 1, 2016)

Snapped said:


> Very pretty (well, handsome) youngster, what is he?


Thank you. He is a Super Dwarf, Dwarf cross. Reticulated Python. His pattern is known as the Tiger pattern. Similar to tiger pattern in carpets to a degree. This guy should max out at 9-10 feet.


----------

